# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Italia - Ndarja Poezi 2007

## Fiori

*Italia*


_Me kete emer u pagezua femija, qe lindi ne mes te detit, ne anijen rimorqator, e cila u nis nga brigjet e Vlores me 2 Mars te vitit 1991. Mbrriti ne brigjet e jugut te Italise, ne Monopoli, me 3 Mars 1991. Shpetimi i 800 jeteve qe ndodheshin ne anije i dedikohet femijes se porsalindur._



Në kohën kur populli
theu trishtimin,
grupe njerzish
mbi makina,
mbi biçikleta,
mbi karoca
e në këmbë
zaptuan detin,
duke i dhuruar 
zhurmën,
arrogancën,
padurimin,
e deshirën - diell.


Ata, buzë detit, qëndronin
në pritje për një agim,
në pritje për një të nesërme.
E dallgët godisnin nga padurimi,
horizonti nga sytë u largohej,
 i mallkonin nga injoranca
që s'i merrnin e matan t'i çonin. 


Rrugët, zhurmonin brigjet:
anomali kryeneçe
e një qyteti bregdetar
që vlonte si një vullkan.
Marrëzia e braktisjes
lundronte si anija e vrazhdë,
në mëndjen e çdo të 'marri'
që sytë mallëngjyes
drejtonin nga bregu lindor.
Qëndronin të gozhduar,
mes hekurave të kriposur
me sytë e përlotur.


Atdhe, atdhe...!,
Me duar, si fëmija
luanin me ujin e kaltër,
mpirja e gëzimi
gëzimi e mpirja
në këtë aventurë i shoqëronin.
Brohoritje, qarje e ngushëllime,
këndonin me zërin e shuar
si  kor i lodhur nga asma.
Mes kësaj kënaqesie të trazuar
anija mes detit u paralizua.


Kalonin orët,
lëkundej anija si djepe shprese,
horizonti u vesh me mjegull,
paniku mposhti gëzimin,
nëpër koridore e borde
errësirë, tmer e vuajtje.
Rriteshin dallgët
e mbi fytyra u përplaseshin.


Në atë grumbull te madh 
dhimbje,
plagosje,
mallkime,
qarje fëmijësh të mitur,
gra që villnin,
burra të trishtuar nga lodhja;
në mëshirën e natës ogurzezë,
në duart e dallgëve vrasëse,
luanin me jetën
larg të dashurëve. 
E zotit i bënin lutje
në emër të jetës,
të fëmijve
të diellit 
që t'u falte shpresën.


Natën një dritë e mbuloi
fytyrat e pa shpresa i ndriçoi,
diku në horizont
një anije.
Zhurma e saj
në ankthin e turmës,
në dhimbjet e nënës shtatëzanë.


Shpërthyen momente gëzimi:
Qarje - të thella jete;
të mbijetuarit u ringritën,
vërshuan drejt zërit qiellor.
E puthnin me mall
vajzën hyjnesh të detit,
e pagëzuan një zëri
me emrin kuptimplotë
Italia, Italia...

----------


## bili99

Ikje  e  dhimbshme  nga  per  vetveten...por  jo  edhe  nga  vetvetja  shpresoj..mbijetesen  vulosi  foshnja -ardhmeria

me  nderime
,bili99

----------


## Rebele

Me pelqeu. Mund te ishte me e shkurter, me e permbledhur, por kishte disa shprehje qe te mbeten ne
mendje. Edhe strofa e fundit ishte pulitje pulsi. 
Pres te lexoj me teper prej ketij autori/kesaj autoreje.

----------


## desaparacidos

Historia mbi te cilen bazohet eshte magjike.


Nuk e di se pse po kjo mu duk me shume si proze, dmth, une e lexova si proze.

----------

